# Who does rod repair in Pensacola ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have an older G Loomis 7' trout rod, and I need the eyes re wrapped .
If you know someone please post up. 
Thanks


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

See Steve at Dizzy Lizzies on Cervantes. He's fixed a couple for me. Excellent work and really good price.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take it to Ron at rod and reel depot of 10870 Lillian Hwy. in the back of the bait and tackle shop. Excellent people 850-458-0428


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

PM Tiderider. He's in Cantonment.


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

+1 on Steve at Dizzy Lizzy


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

+1
Take it to Ron at rod and reel depot of 10870 Lillian Hwy. in the back of the bait and tackle shop. Excellent people 850-458-0428


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> Take it to Ron at rod and reel depot of 10870 Lillian Hwy. in the back of the bait and tackle shop. Excellent people 850-458-0428


Ron...he will fix you up...great guy too. :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the referrals , guys.


----------

